# Machining a small conrod on a 10 axis CNC lathe.



## warranator (Jun 2, 2011)

This is a con rod for a small 2 cylinder steam engine I am making, don't know if it will work as it is not from a plan and the head is a rotary valve system I have come up with which I am going to drive with a tiny chain, I am going to make all the links in my small repetition CNC lathe along with the gears to drive the rotary valve. Will post a video when I get it running. 

This conrod took approx 4 mins to make and about 2 hours to draw it up and program the machine. 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrLZWSDLC5E[/ame]


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 2, 2011)

Very cool! I'm a big CNC fan. CNC is a very handy hobby to have when your other hobby is model engines.


----------



## cfellows (Jun 2, 2011)

Very nice. Wouldn't mind having a lathe like that! I'm guessing that didn't come from Harbor Freight?  :big:

Chuck


----------



## agmachado (Jun 2, 2011)

Very cool !!!

:bow:

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jun 3, 2011)

That is one nice toy.
Why did you wait until near the end of the program to drill the hole?
Regards,
Gerald.


----------



## warranator (Jun 5, 2011)

I left the hole until last for a couple of reasons. I needed the part to be as rigid as possible for the milling process and also thought the hole might distort during the milling process if it was there first. It probably would have worked either way.


----------



## rcfreak177 (Jun 5, 2011)

Very nice machine, 

Exactly what type (make and model) is that?
I wan't one.

Baz.


----------



## waynes world (Jun 5, 2011)

google abx miyano for your answers.

wayne


----------



## warranator (Jun 6, 2011)

Machine is a Miyano ABX52TH. Cost around AU$500 000 but they are probably a bit less than that now. I will be machining a small crank shaft on it soon and will get a video of that.


----------

